# Deutsche Tastatur bei Installation?

## detlef

Hi,

Nicht das es wirklich stört, aber wie kann ich schon bei der Installation das Tastaturlayout auf Deutsch umstellen?

Entweder ist das zu simpel und ich zu blöd, da niemand anders die Frage gestellt hat, oder ich habe falsch gesucht...

Danke & Gruß

Detlef

----------

## dertobi123

Am bootbrompt: 'gentoo dokeymap'

Tobias

----------

## detlef

zehn Minuten - Wahnsinn!! Vielen Dank!

----------

## dertobi123

 *detlef wrote:*   

> zehn Minuten - Wahnsinn!! Vielen Dank!

 

Ich weiss, ging schonmal schneller  :Laughing: 

Tobias

----------

## motte

hallo,

ich habe die minimal boot cd von gentoo, in der version 2004.0

ich habe die folgenden möglichkeiten beim booten versucht, leider ohne erfolg, ein deutsches tastaturlayout zu bekommen:

'gentoo dokeymap'

'gentoo -dokeymap'

'gentoo dokeymap 10'

'gentoo -dokeymap 10'

ich habe diese jeweils beim bootprompt eingegeben, ohne dass sich eine änderung ergeben hat. was mache ich falsch ? (natürlich ohne ' ')

danke, motte

----------

## motte

 :Embarassed: 

da gibt es ja eine andere möglichkeit, die ich leider erst nach meinem post gefunden habe, und zwar:

bei der eingabeaufforderung (nicht bootprompt) einfach 'loadkeys de' eingeben.

wunderbar  :Very Happy: 

motte

----------

## disi

danke, hab nu nach nem halben jahr mich wieder rangesetzt gentoo doch zu nehmen (windows hat meine daten-partition auf den kopf gestellt grr fu ntfs).

und dokeymap funzte bei meiner inner ecke liegenden live cd auch nich   :Sad: 

----------

